# Critique my Critique?



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

So I'm taking my H/A rating in Pony Club soon, and basically you are evaluated on your ability to make a sound conformation critique and asses what job a horse would do best at. I don't have anyone who can help me with this around here, so I figured I'd turn to the interwebs. I'm just going to post what I see and if you'd like to point out any things that I'm missing or have wrong I'd be eternally grateful! 








Overall porportion seems pretty even, It's hard to tell about the length of neck, but I'd say it's not too long. Neck is set medium height, and of a good width/muscling. A nice sloping shoulder of a good length. Good length of the upper arm, but this horse looks tied in below the knee. Pasterns are a bit long and they are a bit flat. I like the length of back on this horse, might be a smidge long. This horse appears to stand camped out behind. The pastern angle on the hind leg does not match that of the front leg, it's *much* steeper. (this could be the footing or maybe shoeing? It's hard to see) Overall I would not peg this horse as a high performance horse (English or Western) because of the long/sloping front pasterns and the very upright hind pasterns. He should have a nice smooth stride because of the sloping shoulder but the camped out hind legs might make tracking up and achieving collection difficult. I'd say he'd be a good lower level dressage/trail horse. (I don't know much about the western events but I don't think WP wants long strides and I wouldn't peg him for speed events?)







Overall this horse gives a very good impression. Evenly porportioned on the large scale, he has only a very slight uphill balance. The neck is set high on his shoulder, which is sloping (50-55 degrees?). Nice forearm, but his pasterns are a tad long and flat. Medium/long back, medium length loin. The "triangle" in the hindquarters is equilateral, with all sides even. A high stifle indicates a lack of jumping scope. Nice dropped hocks, although he appears to toe out slightly behind. Relatively flat croup. I would peg this horse for dressage, maybe hunters. He should have a long stride due to the shoulder, and good collection faculties due to the angles of the hindquarter. Might not be as scopey due to the stifle placement. Should be light on the forehand because of the high neck set, but his lack of true uphill balance steers him away from high level jumping. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Do you talk of all types of work the horses could do, not just WP/Dressage/Jumping, but carriage and others? The second horse looks a very good candidate for driving.

Note the shoulder angles, too. The first has open angles, freeing front end movement.

Be right back,


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

We are definitely supposed to consider any career, you're totally right about the driving. I sometimes forget that horses can do things other than be ridden. *facepalm*

I did totally forget the shoulder angles. Would you say that the two are about the same in the shoulder?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you have pegged both, pretty well. While I am no expert, I do think the first horse is slightly pigeon toed. His shoulder might be a bit more loaded than goes with the rest of him, but I'm not entire sure about that. The second horse certainly has either a hunter's bump or has a slightly roached back. I think also, he is a bit sickle-hocked. 

Lizzie


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

There's something about the second horse's back that I find a bit off, but I'm finding it difficult to pin-point... Does anyone else see a slight roach or something?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What I'm seeing, is here....










Lizzie


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

Could it possibly be that he has a super flat croup? There's no definition to where his hip starts, his back just blends into his hindquarter with no change. 

Now that I've stared at it for a while, I'm not sure. Maybe he just has a slight roach back? I don't think it's a hunter's bump though, those are further back and more noticeable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will disagree about the first horse being both camped out behind and having mismatched pastern angles. he is standing with his legs too far behind him, due to being stood up that way. If you were to move his back legs forward to exactly the place where the canon bone (rear canon) was perfectly vertical, it would be in exact alingnment with the back edge of his hip bone (the back edge of his butt) . That would also move the pastern into an angle that perfectly mirrors the front. Other than his neck being set a tiny bit low for such a generous shoulder, I really like the first horse and think he'd be a wonderful all around mount.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> What I'm seeing, is here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's where I was looking too. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel that horse#2 has a VERY short back... where would the saddle go??

The first one's pasterns/cannon bones bother me for some reason..


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

It's a closed shoulder angle, I think, but only slightly so. Upright shoulder, indicating higher steps in front (desirable in a carriage horse). 

(Reference site: https://sites.google.com/site/applesonhorses/confo-not-home/shoulder-slopes-and-angles)


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------

